# Teaching Calm



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What works very well with Tess is making a sound like "shushushus". Like what you would say to a baby, I guess. She will calm down immediately, either recover from something stressful (Like a plane that just flew over our heads to land on a nearby airfield), or stop being wild. She usually comes and sits against my knee. If I stroke her head, down to her tail, she'll be completely calm again. We practiced things like this in Obedience: first part was getting the dog completely riled up, really go crazy, and then calm him/her down in a few seconds. Some owners/dogs just couldn't do it...What also works sometimes is taking some deep breaths, like you are going to fall asleep. She will notice this immediately and start to imitate. Very funny...


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

I read about doing something like that in "Control Unleashed" (still haven't had time to finish reading that book). 

I did find that I could get Dodger to match my breathing rate, but I havent really worked on it.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WIth Venetta ( APBT) if I rub her head really hard and down her neck she clams right down. We do this when we are home. If I am relaxed at classes she is very relaxed too in fact I have a hard time getting her excited at classes.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I had "an event" today when going to my clicker training class and we quickly discovered that Boone is NOT CALM when away from his pack (my other 2 Lucy and Jax). The trainer recommended the book The Artful Dodger mentioned "Control Unleashed". I will be getting it next week and start reading. I hope this helps, but Boone is super stressed in new surrounding without his pack (who of thunk I was setting him up for failure by having all 3 dogs together all the time). I hope to be able to work on "calm" with him as well. Work in progress....


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I have control unleashed but I find the instructions too general. I'll re-read those sections. 

Thanks everyone.

Ps: we had a major backslide yesterday when Cosmo knocked over a display case at the pet boutique. AFTER 1 hr playing fetch at the park...this is why I NEVER take him to the pet supply places...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Jackie..I feel your pain....read my clicker training post in the training section. Boone and I had a terrible day at clicker training. The trainer recommended this book, I have yet to see it at all. Once I get it and read some, I'll let you know what I think. She feels I have to work on getting him to be able to remain calm in alone situations (without the rest of the crew). I feel like it will never happen after today.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> I had "an event" today when going to my clicker training class and we quickly discovered that Boone is NOT CALM when away from his pack (my other 2 Lucy and Jax). The trainer recommended the book The Artful Dodger mentioned "Control Unleashed". I will be getting it next week and start reading. I hope this helps, but Boone is super stressed in new surrounding without his pack (who of thunk I was setting him up for failure by having all 3 dogs together all the time). I hope to be able to work on "calm" with him as well. Work in progress....


Multi dog households are tough for this very reason -- unless you make a point to build the skill of being w/o the pack. 

I would also start with keeping them apart for portions of the day when you're at home. That way, it's a familiar environment - no new outside stressors -- but you're still working on the skill of not being in direct contact with the pack.

*To new puppy owners:* If you're adding a puppy to the household, please integrate several hours away from the other dogs, along with planned field trips for each dog individually, in order to inoculate them from the type of stress mentioned above. It's an extra effort, but it's such a kind thing to do for the dog. Will they like it in the beginning? Probably not. They'd *rather* be with company. But there WILL be times in their lives where they do need to be w/o each other, and IMO, it's worth it to train to prevent the stress that can cause. Plus honestly, sometimes it's nice to take "just one" dog on a walk or to an event ... and not have to worry about that dog's stress level or the stress of the one back at home.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Multi dog households are tough for this very reason -- unless you make a point to build the skill of being w/o the pack.
> 
> I would also start with keeping them apart for portions of the day when you're at home. That way, it's a familiar environment - no new outside stressors -- but you're still working on the skill of not being in direct contact with the pack.
> 
> *To new puppy owners:* If you're adding a puppy to the household, please integrate several hours away from the other dogs, along with planned field trips for each dog individually, in order to inoculate them from the type of stress mentioned above. It's an extra effort, but it's such a kind thing to do for the dog. Will they like it in the beginning? Probably not. They'd *rather* be with company. But there WILL be times in their lives where they do need to be w/o each other, and IMO, it's worth it to train to prevent the stress that can cause. Plus honestly, sometimes it's nice to take "just one" dog on a walk or to an event ... and not have to worry about that dog's stress level or the stress of the one back at home.


 
AGREED completely and totally. I never knew how much he relied on the other dogs to feel secure. Boggles my mind. In my wildest dreams I did not think this would happen.

I plan on doing regular clicker lessons away from the other 2 and having a trainer friend come in once a week for a few weeks to help me along. On top of this new dilema, he continues to be charging the fence (some improvement noted via the clicker training), so I am feeling overwhelmed trying to make things right.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> AGREED completely and totally. I never knew how much he relied on the other dogs to feel secure. Boggles my mind. In my wildest dreams I did not think this would happen.
> 
> I plan on doing regular clicker lessons away from the other 2 and having a trainer friend come in once a week for a few weeks to help me along. On top of this new dilema, he continues to be charging the fence (some improvement noted via the clicker training), so I am feeling overwhelmed trying to make things right.


Is he the dog who's charging the fence in the front yard?

Does he need to be out there? Is the situation better (as in, fewer reasons to charge the fence) if he's in the backyard? Sometimes, especially when you're feeling overwhelmed, the best bet for a while is to manage the behavior to give yourself a break.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hard to describe why front yard is better for dogs to go out but I'll try. I live in a "row house" meaning all houses are attached. The backyard has a community driveway that gos downhill, so my basement is ground level in the back where the driveway passes. My backyard is beyond the community driveway. So...for quick potty breaks, they use the front yard, otherwise I have to leash up all 3 dogs, go downstairsd to my basement, through the garage and pass the community driveway to get in my backyard. I'm not sayig we dont go back there with them, but its not an all the time thing. Front yard is easiest. I feel like the charging of the gate is just as important if not more important than the out alone issue. There are less distractors in the backyard (not void of distractors).


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> Hard to describe why front yard is better for dogs to go out but I'll try. I live in a "row house" meaning all houses are attached. The backyard has a community driveway that gos downhill, so my basement is ground level in the back where the driveway passes. My backyard is beyond the community driveway. So...for quick potty breaks, they use the front yard, otherwise I have to leash up all 3 dogs, go downstairsd to my basement, through the garage and pass the community driveway to get in my backyard. I'm not sayig we dont go back there with them, but its not an all the time thing. Front yard is easiest. I feel like the charging of the gate is just as important if not more important than the out alone issue. There are less distractors in the backyard (not void of distractors).


If you came to me as a client, I'd strongly suggest that you only take him out on-leash to potty ... by himself ... so that you're prepared to work on his arousal issue. Have your treats. Keep a watchful eye for what's coming. Something comes along that he's likely to arouse to, catch him before he does and heavily reinforce ANY BEHAVIOR that's not arousal - sit, standing there and not barking, etc. Is it a pain? Behavior modification usually is.  

This also has the added bonus of Jax being inside while the other two are outside ... assuming they can be outside unsupervised, leaving you inside with Jax to work on the "see, you're fine away from them" issue for the duration of their outdoor romp time.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Its really not a pain for me to take him outside, I go out there with him all the time now....the entire time, and I focus on Boone (Jax is my oldest, not the one with the issue). My trouble with leashing is this, He is so so terrible when walking on leash when it comes to pulling (not all the time, just when he is reacting to something/overexcted etc), that I cannot walk him. He will take me down with him, so only hubby can walk him, therefore decreasing the time he gets to get some energy out. By leashing him every time he goes out, I feel like I'm taking more time away from his ability to "stretch his legs". In essence, I feel like I'm punishing him. Does that sound odd? Also, to let Jax and Lucy outside without Boone would mean I have to go out with them if my husband is not home, leaving Boone inside alone and going nutty cause everyone left without him. If hubby is home, this could work. Of course, the battle by the door would be the hardest part of getting outsde with only 1 dog.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

The joys of having a multi pet home...We had our guide dog while cosmo was little and no backyard. Taking them at the same time was disasterous so I feel your pain. 

On another note, does anyone know if the book "click to calm" is useful for easily aroused dogs? I know it is aimed at aggressive dogs which cosmo is not but am wondering if it might be a good choice for him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> Its really not a pain for me to take him outside, I go out there with him all the time now....the entire time, and I focus on Boone (Jax is my oldest, not the one with the issue). My trouble with leashing is this, He is so so terrible when walking on leash when it comes to pulling (not all the time, just when he is reacting to something/overexcted etc), that I cannot walk him. He will take me down with him, so only hubby can walk him, therefore decreasing the time he gets to get some energy out. By leashing him every time he goes out, I feel like I'm taking more time away from his ability to "stretch his legs". In essence, I feel like I'm punishing him. Does that sound odd? Also, to let Jax and Lucy outside without Boone would mean I have to go out with them if my husband is not home, leaving Boone inside alone and going nutty cause everyone left without him. If hubby is home, this could work. Of course, the battle by the door would be the hardest part of getting outsde with only 1 dog.


I would suggest desensitizing to a Gentle Leader and using that so that you feel you can safely get him outside for leashed pee breaks. The overall problem is that anytime he successfully charges the fence, you risk flushing recent training success down the drain.

When you say you'd have to go out with Jax and Lucy, is that b/c you don't want them unsupervised out front? If they don't have any issues about being out there, or any behaviors you're trying to prevent, is there a way you can keep an eye on them from inside the house, either through a window or doorway, while still keeping Boone inside with you?

As for only two out, one in or vice versa and you expecting a mob scene at the door --- I'd also turn that into a training opportunity for lessons in impulse control.

IMO, in multi dog households, it's really helpful to have the following behaviors:

Group position - you can get all to safely sit or down around the distraction of each other.

Group leave it -- all can leave tempting, fallen, or forbidden items, even in the face of competition from the other dog.

Group wait or stay with individual releases -- meaning, in a group, you can release one and the others stay. In my house, if both hover around the door when I'm getting ready to leave with one, saying "Quiz only" or "Zoie only" tells the other dog it's not his turn and he backs off the door.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Also, IMO, using lots of leashed time isn't punishment -- it's preventing the rehearsal of unwanted behavior - which will get worse with practice.

He still gets walks - and if you switch to the GL, you'll likely feel safe walking him as well, so then he might even get MORE walks.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I really appreciate all your input and it is not falling on deaf ears. You are so right to take Boone outside alone, and I took the opportunity just alittle while ago to brush him outside and do some clicker. The 2 goofballs inside eventually settled down with hubby's help. I Learned something about my Boone today in many ways. Alone outside (with me), he did not charge the fence, but stayed close to me. When I saw a group of kids that usually gets him started coming down the block, I held his collar. He did not budge, and I was holding loosely. Was it fear becasue he was alone? I'm leaning toward that since he had such a fearful morning at the park alone. He did his business in the yard after we were done, walking around just fine, but he did not charge fence at all. At one point he even was lying down next to me, to which i praised and gave treats for. I'm trying to reinforce the calm behavior as much as posible and keeping the clicker training simple and sucessful and not too long, ending on a positive note. The answer to the fence charging might be as simple as separating them (fingers crossed) and I think overall, I/we need to give Boone some time alone in different arenas to boost his confidence. Am I on the wrong track here?


----------

